# Greysmoke Deck Herf...



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

At the Greysmoke Deck Herf, a lot of cigars exchanged hands. The true generosity of everyone who was there still amazes me. I arrived at the herf with about 25 smokes, and left with more than DOUBLE that! 

Greysmoke knocked me around with some sweet sticks that i've never tried before out of his private collection, and he included a sweet mega torch lighter, which I LOVE and carry with me everyday.

Triplezero hit me with a sweet 5 pack for getting his Nub box signed by Sam. The 5 pack included an Oliva Maduro Cloth Band!! 

Everytime Joeybear pulled a cigar out of his stash, he would ask if anyone has tried it, and if everyone said no, he would generally hand it to me and say "there ya go!"

Mitro knocked my socks off with the grand pappy you see pictured. He was actually gonna SMOKE IT, and I said "hey, weren't you supposed to pass that over here?" and he hands it to Joey (who i was sitting next to) and says "DO NOT LET HIM GIVE THAT BACK!"

Joey hands it to me and I say "I was just messin around, I don't want it, you smoke it."

He says "Don't even think about giving it back. I'll get another one. Some day."

Well.... I was speechless. Even Patrick was at a loss for words.

All of you are welcome at my place any time. What's mine is yours. I can't wait to see you guys soon. I had a blast!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is mind blowing generosity! Mitro is the man. What a botl! Wtg mike


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats what it is all about!!!!Good friends,good smokes,good times!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

That is just awesome! The generousity of the BOTLs is amazing, but some just go far beyond generous! That is an amazing smoke, save it for a special time .


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! What else is there to say?! Sounds like a great time was had by some great BOTL's.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, some great sticks changed hands. Nice stuff.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats awesome Rob,the hurfing crew sounds like some really great brothers!!!nice rare find!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is totally awesome!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

It was an awesome time! Can't wait to see you again!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Man, looks like you got hit with the lucky stick


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW what a great time you guys had


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

yep, that's teh good times... looking forward to my next pilgrimage to the lands of GreySmoke


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm telling you cigar smokers are the best of the best. Good stuff.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

what an awesome bunch of BOTLs you guys are very very lucky to be able to do this... i envy you hah


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Great Time guys. Much to my disappointment I did not make it to Chicagoland this summer for any deck herfs. Work had me swamped. I am getting to attend the Midwest Cigar Summit this Saturday though, but my sticks are low have not bought anything for over 5 months. Flint


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm coming over someday. You're my kind of guys!!!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow!

Those rare fuente's make my knees wobbly wobbly


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

those are great people
oh yeah and what a fantastic looking cigar! :dribble:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

There are some good guys here in IL. Heh what am I saying the are ALL great guys.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow sounds like it was a good time had by all. Some really nice sticks there. Enjoy


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow crazy


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome - sounds like a good time with some great S/BOTL


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome, great friendships are made everyday and this is just another fine example.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That's great stuff, good times and great friends.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That looks like a sweeet smoke  Why'd I even hand it off to you :brick: 

You guys are always welcome whenever we have a herf. I've got room at my place and you're more than welcome to take a spare bedroom. With any luck, we'll have another big herf before winter...as long as it doesn't snow at the end of the month.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW that is awesome


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

What Opus is that? I have never even seen one in a Tube.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> What Opus is that? I have never even seen one in a Tube.


Its the BBMF.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

if Patrick was at a loses for words!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man i need to go hurfin' with you guys!!!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

All I'm gonna say its that you better smoke that thing!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats quite the smoke


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

deuce said:


> BeerAdvocate said:
> 
> 
> > What Opus is that? I have never even seen one in a Tube.
> ...


:errrr: 
somehow, I just can't picture myself walking into a B&M and asking for a Fuente _Big Bad Mother F...._

are you __sure__ that's what it's called? :baffled:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

now think about it....what if that is what the bbmf actually stands for....and how awesome a name that is

come on rick think about it! lol


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ngetal said:


> :errrr:
> somehow, I just can't picture myself walking into a B&M and asking for a Fuente _Big Bad Mother F...._
> 
> are you __sure__ that's what it's called? :baffled:


yup. There is a smaller brother to this one called the LBMF.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Links:

BBMF

LBMF - I have one of thanks to smokinj.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Awesome, great friendships are made everyday and this is just another fine example.


i agree man, that's the beauty of life man


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

mitro said:


> Links:
> 
> BBMF
> 
> LBMF - I have one of thanks to smokinj.


:whoohoo: Wow great cigar fantastic BOTL's!! Why do we live thousands of miles from eachother??? I think this pic is the shortest I ever come to that gar!!  Damn I give my left arm for it!! I would also give my right but how could I smoke him than?? :biggrin:


----------

